# 2018 HGH Lab Testing



## Racepicks (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm creating this Thread to gauge the interest in another round of HGH Lab Testing. If I remember correctly, we found a few HGH products that had no business sponsoring on an elite forum as this one. When we finished, all the participating sponsors passed with flying colors.

Fast Forward to 2018. There are a ton of new sponsors selling HGH. I would like nothing more than to prove that they are all 1st class products....but I have my doubts. And maybe you do too. We need a commitment from the membership (and the Sponsors, if they have enough confidence in their products) to finance this effort. Obviously, we need respected members to donate the product but, we also need donating members. If you are interested, POST UP HERE! PM me for more info!


----------



## holepoker (Sep 16, 2018)

I would donate funds if the results are posted here.  I can not see the results at PM.


----------



## jimmy14 (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh ya finally. Thank you bro for doing this. It's so awesome. I'm a hgh whore to. Let the testing begin. I have donation. Product and $  

Its only sponsors from PM correct?
Pharma grade? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m down for it.


----------



## squatster (Sep 18, 2018)

It would be great. 
Would we send 1 bottle or a whole kit?
You would have to know the ones that are sending individual bottles-  seeing there are so many sponsers selling there- blue tops with no lables or black tops not labled and so on.
How could you weed cr know that the donated bottle wasn't really switched for another sponser then sent just for a positive or negitive
Sorry here- I go again. 
I need to stop posting tonight- had way too much choc moose cake with choc chips and chocolate pudding inside


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

squatster said:


> It would be great.
> Would we send 1 bottle or a whole kit?
> You would have to know the ones that are sending individual bottles-  seeing there are so many sponsers selling there- blue tops with no lables or black tops not labled and so on.
> How could you weed cr know that the donated bottle wasn't really switched for another sponser then sent just for a positive or negitive
> ...



there is as with anything a little blind faith involved...
 those individuals that  donate samples as with any donations must b trusted to a degree.
I think our community is pretty solid in this aspect.


----------



## holepoker (Oct 1, 2018)

Are you moving forward with this?


----------



## Bigjim5 (Oct 1, 2018)

I would def donate funds for testing. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racepicks (Oct 3, 2018)

holepoker said:


> Are you moving forward with this?



As I stated earlier.  We are in the process of finalizing our AAS Testing Project.  We have our AAS samples and will be sending to the Lab next week.  We will begin collecting samples immediately after we send the AAS samples.



I started this thread to gauge the interest.  So far, the interest has been minimal.  We have has a ton of people volunteer to send a vial of the HGH they have already purchased (to see if their shit is good).  So far 4 people have donated funds.


Buck has started a thread over on ProMuscle:

Professional Muscle

If you want to donate, send a PM to buck1973.


----------



## 1FatKid (Oct 7, 2018)

I can donate product, money, or both.


----------



## Sully (Oct 10, 2018)

Quick question about the money situation. Will the HGH testing be independent from the AAS testing? Meaning, will the funds for the HGH testing come from the same pot as the funds for the AAS testing, or will the funds collected for HGH testing be kept in a separate pot strictly for HGH testing?


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sully said:


> Quick question about the money situation. Will the HGH testing be independent from the AAS testing? Meaning, will the funds for the HGH testing come from the same pot as the funds for the AAS testing, or will the funds collected for HGH testing be kept in a separate pot strictly for HGH testing?



its all separate
 there is wat i consider little intrest in the HGH  testin again.
 it will survive or fail on its own. we  have  enuff money to run a  few tests  after that is  consumed it is done until and if there is  further intrest...

On that  note  i should have the Oils for our latest testin. RP has  some other  stufff (raws and tabs) we  should get them processed this week end  and  out  to the  lab  early next week


----------



## Sub7percent (Oct 16, 2018)

1FatKid said:


> I can donate product, money, or both.





Same here.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N3MO0101 (Oct 28, 2018)

Just posted my result for Supertropin HGH 99.9% purity w no dimer, why would Rajjin take it down??


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 28, 2018)

Don’t think this thread is for posting results. It’s for gauging interest on another round of Hgh testing.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 28, 2018)

N3MO0101 said:


> Just posted my result for Supertropin HGH 99.9% purity w no dimer, why would Rajjin take it down??





You posted a plug that look like an advertisement. There is a process to make sure the testing is legitimate. It not for anyone to send in anything and post as they wish.


----------

